# My whole life just fell apart..



## Bec688 (Aug 3, 2008)

My Dad came home last night and told my Mum that he wants a divorce..

No warning signs..no nothing, my Mum had no idea..i had no idea..my brother and sisters had no idea... just I'm unhappy and I want out.

25 years of marriage... over... I am completely shell shocked right now.. I'm numb..I don't know how to feel..

I needed to tell someone..and I know you guys will be here for me... forgive me if Iim quiet and not on here as much for the next little while..

I'm too frazzled to go into detail right now... I need a little time first.. I'll go into more detail later..

just letting you all know what is happening.. for those who do prayer, please prayer for my family right now..especially my Mum..

I'll check back in later.. thanks guys for letting me share..


----------



## Karren (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww Rebecca!! That's terrible!!! I remember when my parents divorced... I was 10 and it hurt bad.... still hurts......


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh Bec, I'm so sorry! That must be completely awful! I can't imagine what you must be going through. I will definately pray for your family and especially your mom, to be able to get through this hard time! Please check in when you can and keep us posted! We're here for you!


----------



## lapuce (Aug 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this bad news. I will definitely add you and your family in my prayers. Hang in there. It will take some time to heal and process this shocking news just know that we are here for you.

Hugs and kisses


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 3, 2008)

Omg, love - that's horrible



I'm sorry.

No need to excuse yourself from here even though you'll be missed. But take the time for yourself and I know it'll be hard... remember we are here for you!

*big hugs*


----------



## Darla (Aug 3, 2008)

Bec I'm really sorry to hear this. you know we will do what we can to support you. This is very rough.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 3, 2008)

aw sorry to hear that hunni..i remember when my parents divorced i was like 5. it was difficult. i remember them fighting constantly..but things will get better for you. the pain eases as time goes on. i know how it feels though it puts you in a rough spot, feeling torn between your parents &amp; you don't know who's side to take. just know that we're here for you! hugs.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Aug 3, 2008)

*My parents split up 3 yrs ago. I was 15 then. They were together for 23 years and my mum ended up straying. All my dad ever did was care and everything he did was for her. But i guess thats not what she wanted so she went elsewhere to get what she wanted!!! They are still friends and both have different partners. But my mum rang my dad the other day saying she is filing for divorce, but its going to be a clean cut one none of this "thats mine im taking it" sort of stuff. But when my dad told me my mum filed for divorce my whole world came crashing down once again. Im not talking to my mum atm because of other reasons but when she rang dad with this news it made me not want to talk to her ever again. I know exactly how u feel and people cant say time heals everything because this never heals. *


----------



## internetchick (Aug 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 3, 2008)

i`m so sorry to hear that!

My parents divorced in october after 21 years of marriage. I felt so numb and helpless and I got really angry at my mom for doing it. But it will get better I promise =) I just had to understand that she wasn`t happy and I do want my mom to be happy. I still have both of them and although I live with my mom I can still see my dad whenever I want or need to. It gets a little easier as time goes on, just remember that. But I honestly know what you`re going through and you will definitely be in my prayers =)


----------



## speedy (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry, it's really tough when your parents split. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 3, 2008)

You will be in my thoughts. My parents divorced when I was 6 and all I remember is feeling a sense of relief!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 3, 2008)

Im very sorry to hear this. Its such a shock to the system when its out of the blue. We are all here to support you!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Bec. I know all too well how awful this type of situation can be. In fact, my mom, brother, and I were blindsided by my dad's departure too. It's disgustingly painful, but I know you and your family will make it through. I'll be thinking of you sweety.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 3, 2008)

oh my god that must have been an awful shock for everyone! B, I am so sorry. If there is anything I can do, please let me know. I'm only like 2 hrs drive away if you need to get away for some coffee and *****ing.

We're here for you chicken. I'm really shocked, so I cant even imagine how you must be feeling. :hugs:


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Divorce sucks.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh no! Sweetie, I'm so sorry! I can't imagine what you're going through. It's definitely got to be a shock given it's so unexpected. Just know we're here for you!


----------



## pgza82 (Aug 3, 2008)

I am sorry to read that. Be sure you and your family will be in my prayers. It's a difficult way you have to go through, but believe me, there's light in the end. Hang on and be strong... your mom needs you.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rebecca.



I'll say a prayer for you and your family... I can't imagine what you are going through... that's so sad.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry :hugs: that's so sad that there aren't any warning signs. Very odd. Hopefully everything works out, at least being nice about the divorce. Hope you feel better!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohh dear, I am so very sorry Bec, this must be just so devastating, if there's anything you need you know where I am. Hugs.


----------



## Zoey (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww Bec,I am so sorry, I can't even imagine what you and your family is going through. *hugs*


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm sorry




to hear that rebecca


----------



## Ashley (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bec! We're all here for you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that your mom and dad may be divorcing. My folks split up after 36 years of marriage. It really doesn't matter how long parents have been together, it's still a shock. Please let us know how things have been going - big hugs to you.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh shit, I am so sorry to hear about this. I will keep you and your Mom in my thoughts!


----------



## banapple (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that &gt;&lt; but feel better! it's not the end of the world =)

my parents divorced when I was around 11 and it was difficult too, you'll get through it.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for your support, kind words, thoughts and prayers





I'm over the inital shock of it all and it's all starting to sink in now.. I'm still pretty upset and angry, my Dad is acting like nothing has even happened since he dropped it on us.. can't say I am too pleased with how he went about this whole thing in the first place either.. I know it's never easy to ask someone for a divorce, but he did it with such little care for my mother and the rest of the family.

I feel like I don't even know him anymore.. I haven't spoken to him since.. and he won't speak to me either, he is just acting like nothing has happened.

He and Mum have barely spoken since either. Everything is still up in the air.. I feel incredibly anxious, I hate when I don't know what is going on or the idea that my future is about to change and I have no choice in the matter or any idea WHAT or WHEN things will change. The whole thing makes me feel sick.

I am so proud of my Mum, she is being so incredibly strong through this whole thing. She's gone into survival mode and started taking control of a situation she really feels like she has no power over.

So yeah.. that's pretty much my update. Again, thank you everyone, I really feel touched by how kind you have all been and appreciate all messages/emails etc. You are a wonderful bunch of people and I feel really blessed to have you all here supporting me


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 5, 2008)

awww, that is so good to know. Even though this is a really tough situation, you do hope that the people most badly effected will come out of the ashes even stronger and more resilient - just like you and your mum are!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 6, 2008)

Bec, Good for your Mom! Have her go see an attorney and find out what her rights are.


----------



## fawp (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry, hun. I hope you and your mom stay strong and continue to get through this.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and your mom are going through this.



Were here for you. Hugs.


----------

